# Slenderest fountain pen kit



## gmcnut (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi all,
 
My daughter will be graduating from The University of Utah soon and I want to make her a very nice fountain pen to commemorate the event.
 
What is the slimmest, most feminine fountain pen kit?


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the Stretch...it's a Jr., but the extra length makes it feel more slender. The Baron is the only one smaller that I'd consider as it has good plating options. The smallest to my knowledge is only available in 10k.


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 22, 2010)

The navigator is pretty slim


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 22, 2010)

Series 2000 Flat tops by Berea are thinner than all the Jr.'s out there.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 22, 2010)

The traditional is very slim as well


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 22, 2010)

Which happens to be the same as the Baron...





ThomJ said:


> The navigator is pretty slim


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 22, 2010)

I keep forgetting that Roy


----------



## gmcnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you to all of your who replied to this thread. I ended up ordering a "stretch" from Lau Lau. I imagine it'll be here any day.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 27, 2010)

Despite the name, the Jr. Statesman is the classiest pen I know of, especially the rhodium/22k gold version.


----------



## aggromere (Dec 27, 2010)

The sedona kit comes in a fountain pen version.  Although I have only made the roller balls they seemed to be popular with women


----------

